# Paph rothschildianum, 'Green Valley' X 'Dou Fong'



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's my version


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2010)

Another great roth!!!! and very atmospheric pics :clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## emydura (Apr 26, 2010)

You are getting all "arty" on us Rick. Almost expect to see smoke appear. I like the effect.

That is a fantastic roth. Best of the three. Nice dark pouch, wide dorsal and streteched out petals. Great first bloom.

David


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, great!!!

Very similar to mine.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 26, 2010)

WOW!!! :clap: WOW!!!!


----------



## McPaph (Apr 26, 2010)

Great looking roth. Hows the size on the flowers?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2010)

McPaph said:


> Great looking roth. Hows the size on the flowers?



Petal tip to petal tip just over 9 niches on the first one.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 26, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool: Such a nice bloom on what appears to be a compact plant for now!


----------



## paphreek (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2010)

excellent form...love the dorsal and wide petals!


----------



## paphioland (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice flower.


I bloomed a bunch of these and got two good ones. One I think has real potential especially as a breeder. It has 31 cm ns and 2.2 cm petals with a nice dorsal and pouch. Very clear markings. However, they all have that marbeling in the dorsal.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 26, 2010)

Really impressive. It doesn't appear to be a reluctant bloomer either. I can't believe it has three flowers on such a small plant.

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the lighting -- very dramatic, yet no detail is lost. Beautiful plant!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2010)

Yer killin' me man! When does it end!?:crazy:


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 26, 2010)

splendid!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2010)

paphioland said:


> Nice flower.
> 
> 
> I bloomed a bunch of these and got two good ones. One I think has real potential especially as a breeder. It has 31 cm ns and 2.2 cm petals with a nice dorsal and pouch. Very clear markings. However, *they all have that marbeling in the dorsal.*


You're referring to the extra incomplete stripping between the veins? I know what you mean.



SlipperFan said:


> I like the lighting -- very dramatic, yet no detail is lost. Beautiful plant!


 I caught the rising sunlight coming into the GH just right Dot. In other words "I got lucky"



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yer killin' me man! When does it end!?:crazy:


 OK, OK I give you a break......for now!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope mine gives me that result! It's probably a year from bloom. Large first fan but no second yet.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 27, 2010)

A real winner!

e-spice


----------



## John M (Jun 28, 2010)

Like a piece of high-end art/sculpture! I REALLY like this one!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 28, 2010)

:clap: stunning! I love the large dorsals with crisp striping


----------



## Kitjapol (Jun 28, 2010)

Fantastic bloom:clap:


----------



## Carper (Jun 28, 2010)

Great form and flowers.


----------



## Pete (Jun 28, 2010)

ya rick nice one for sure. i too bloomed a bunch of this cross and got two good ones. looks like the pouch color is pretty dark. its just hard to get it all the way up to the rim..

goldenrose your right about the compactness of the plants. they are very small for rothschildianums and quick growing too. i think they have been ~5 years before the first ones bloomed. i know a/the gentleman here who brought in A LOT of this cross and he told me this breeding was specifically for quality on compact plants. not totally sure but i believe it was the 'dou fong' parent that is the smaller one and green valley has a quality award...
there were well over a hundred that all bloomed with one and a half growths


----------



## paphioland (Jun 28, 2010)

I have bloomed out about 10 of this cross from two sources. The flowers were very nice however the marbeling on the pouch I find objectionable. I bloomed one with a 31 cm ns and 2 cm petals. Another had a very dark pouch, almost black looking but was marbeled. Hope to breed this trait out. I am not sure the correct parents were used to make the cross but with much of the stuff that comes out of Taiwan you can never be totally sure.


----------



## Pete (Jun 28, 2010)

what makes you think the correct plants werent used?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 28, 2010)

I wonder the same thing Pete. The marbelling in the pouch doesn't bother me given the pluses this cross has, fast to grow, bloom, the # of flowers and the overall hugh flower sizes reported. Remember mine bloomed on a single growth w/o no second growth. Today the new growths are coming on strong.


----------

